# Lathe Turned Hame Toped Sticks



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Here is a couple I made in the past on my lathe. We are in Amish Country so the Hame toppers are very popular (at least with the tourists) But I like them too! They are really hefty!!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Since we had only one horse when I was a kid, and it was strictly for rounding up the cattle, I had to look up " hame." And so, I learned something today!

Those look outstanding!

I didn't know that the Amish had their own version of a shillelagh. ????


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CAS said:


> Since we had only one horse when I was a kid, and it was strictly for rounding up the cattle, I had to look up " hame." And so, I learned something today!
> Those look outstanding!
> I didn't know that the Amish had their own version of a shillelagh.


Thank you! And I'm laughing! I doubt that the Amish would call them shillelagh -- and I doubt very much that you would ever see an Amish man actually Carry one of these, too flashy! But, there are a lot of hames available in this part of the country -- and as I said the tourist crowd like these kind of things. When I make a stick, I like to feel the heft in my hands, I'm not sure why -- it's probably something primal!


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice shapes, I like them a lot. After a few years of use, I'm sure the get a cool patina. I wonder if you 'faked' a patina if they would sell better or as much...hmm


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

JJireh said:


> Nice shapes, I like them a lot. After a few years of use, I'm sure the get a cool patina. I wonder if you 'faked' a patina if they would sell better or as much...hmm


Thank you! I'm not sure about faking a patina -- actually, you can get old hames with the "real" patina from use, cheaper than the new ones. I don't sell, although I have had offers, I usually give them or keep them -- maybe One day in my retirement I'll start to sell.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's a picture of one straight from the barn!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Rad said:


> Here's a picture of one straight from the barn!


That's beautiful, and I'd bet it makes a really comfortable grip!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CAS said:


> Rad said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a picture of one straight from the barn!
> ...


Thank you. It will when I attach it to a cane.


----------

